

Show HN: Duoscreen – Your Laptop's Missing Half - Grecon14
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1740411623/duoscreen-your-laptops-missing-half?ref=nav_search

======
nunull
What the actual... Either have multiple displays on your desk or take your
laptop with you. I really enjoy not to take tons of stuff with me every day.

